# Capellini Flan



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

This looks like a good side for eggplant. I would like to try baking the pasta in ramekins and unmolding on the plate, for a nicer presentation.

Capellini Flan

1/4 lb. angel hair pasta
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
4 eggs
1/2 cup sun dried tomatoes, chopped
1/4 tsp. thyme or 1 1/2 tsp. fresh, minced
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
salt and pepper, to taste

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Cook pasta until al dente. Drain thoroughly and place in bottom of a lightly oiled baking dish.

In a mixing bowl, combine next 5 ingredients and salt and pepper to taste. Stir in 1 cup Parmesan.

Pour egg mixture over pasta. Sprinkle with remaining Parmesan and bake 20-25 minutes or until flan is set. Run a sharp knife around edges of flan to loosen.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

that looks good mish, sounds like a more delicate frittata.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooooo this does sound tasty. I wonder if it would be too "weird" for my kids? I know I would eat it.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

Paul's gone all weekend.  Maybe, I'll make a small batch 
just for me.   Thanks Mish.  You should get a prize for 
all these wonderful recipes that you add.


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Alix.

BT, think you're right on the money. Looks like a lot of eggs for half a pound o pasta...Hope it will firm up. Another sort of (but not really) cooked carbonara (ha, is there such a thing?) dish thought - add some chopped garlic and proscuitto. I wanted to serve this with grilled eggplant. Whadda you think gang?

TIA.

The Mish


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

Aww, thank you, pds.  I just looked up (still typing) and saw your post.  I dragged out a bunch of recipes I tucked away (since the holidays are coming), and found so many goodies I'd forgotten about.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

that sounds even better with the proscuitto, but i'm not sure about the garlic. it may over run some of the more delicate flavors. the proscuitto may also, but how can you turn it down.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

Much as I love garlic, I agree with buckytom. I wouldn't put the garlic in that dish. Proscuitto though...OMg, drooling!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> , I agree with buckytom.


 
i just wanted to be sure that one didn't get edited.
hmmmm, i may make it my signature...


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you all, for the flantastic ideas.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

ughhhhhh.


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

LET THE FLANNING BEGIN.


----------

